# Where to buy Lelit Bianca



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Apologise if this one has already been asked a million times but I did have a quick search and didn't find a definitive thread.

Where would people advise buying a Bianca in the UK? 

I know Bella Barista are a firm favourite for good reason but the £170 odd price difference between them and Espresso Underground is tough to ignore, particularly having bought a previous Lelit machine and lots of odd bits from EU before without any issue.

I guess I'm just hoping for some testimonial one way or another to help justify the decision


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Bella barista are the only place I would trust my money, used them multiple times and there are amazing. Most others are box movers or con men. 

There's a reason it's cheaper. Prob doesn't exist 🤣 joking aside. Use BB they have a great service and warranty


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

As above pay the extra few quid and know that for that you'll get excellent service, the chance to try it out against other machines and somebody who will help you if it has an issue.


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

GingerBen said:


> As above pay the extra few quid and know that for that you'll get excellent service, the chance to try it out against other machines and somebody who will help you if it has an issue.





cuprajake said:


> Bella barista are the only place I would trust my money, used them multiple times and there are amazing. Most others are box movers or con men.
> 
> There's a reason it's cheaper. Prob doesn't exist 🤣 joking aside. Use BB they have a great service and warranty


Ok I hear you guys and definitely inclined to agree. BB over Coffee Friend too? They do offer 24 month warranty plus a couple of freebies


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Bella barista 👍


----------



## AlanP (Mar 7, 2021)

I just bought a Lelit Elizabeth from Bella Barista - ordered Thursday evening and received Monday morning. The machine was really well packed to protect against courier handling and was up and running within an hour of delivery. As they are the authorised distributor for Lelit in the UK I’m confident that if I need support I will get it. I suspect that not all the websites offering machines at “bargain” prices are uk based or are just box shifters and you may find support is provided by return to manufacturer. You pay your money and take your choice. I prefer the reassurance of dealing with Bella Barista.


----------



## Alex_L (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought my bianca through BB. Great on pre-sales. My after sales experience i would only describe as ‘ok’. My experience :


I didn’t receive the user guide with my machine. I asked a couple of times via email without success and only got it after emailing one of their staff who gave me some pre-sale advice.
machine had a dent on the case hidden by the removable water tank - shrug of shoulders from them on that when I reported it two months after delivery when I decided to move the tank. My mistake for not thinking to check it on delivery but they should really draw attention to it given it’s a unique feature of the machine
I had a dripping valve after 18 months (quite common it seems) - diagnosed via email which was great but basically said buy a part and install myself despite being under warranty. No guidance on how to do that, so on my own.


----------



## SurreyAlan (8 mo ago)

I visited BB recently and came away with a Profitec, when I got it home and unpacked it I discovered the cup tray hadn't been properly welded, a manufacturing defect. I emailed them that Wednesday evening, after hours. I had a reply Thursday morning and the replacement part arrived before 10am Friday morning with the courier taking the defective part away. You might pay a little extra but you're paying for a firm with premises you can visit, people that are interested in their products, that will talk to you on the phone, reply to emails, that are an authorised dealer and aren't just box shifters. And customer service is thrown in. I went up there to compare the Lelit Mira X and the Profitec 400 and there was quite a difference in build quality, the Bianca does look much better built than the Mira X but was too large for my available space, and that's the other thing, they spent time talking about lots of other machines they knew I wouldn't be buying


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Appreciate the perspective from everyone on this one! Ultimately I am not going to go and visit them and know which machine I am after so I won't realise any value from that side of things.

That said, for the sake of the peace of mind with after care (barring @Alex_L 's experience which sounds atrocious) it probably makes sense to shell out 10% more on a purchase like this


----------



## Beeches13 (6 mo ago)

The Bianca is on my short list but I am having difficulty defending the cost - even to myself! BB have been extremely good at answering the raft of questions that I have sent their way. Even BB admits that choosing a new coffee machine is something of a ‘minefield’. I may well end up with a Profitec for reasons of build quality and long-term spares support. I am also not sure that my coffee intake requires a dual boiler. Given their help so far, any order that I place will be with BB.


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry i really should have followed up here. I placed my order with BB and couldn't be happier. Had a chat with Liam over the phone. He tried to upsell me on the profitec 600 MODE as they had a hand in its design and don't see a huge future (themselves) with Lelit as Lelit have been acquired by Breville. Plus the machine is gorgeous so it was worth a look.

Ultimately my heart was set on the Bianca so i got it in the end but really awesome customer service experience and i feel like i am in safe hands if anything should go wrong


----------



## Beeches13 (6 mo ago)

Future support for Lelit products is a consideration. Apart from the pump and the lack of a piped connection ( and possibly the quality of the accessories), the Pro 600 MODE appears similar to the Bianca.


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Beeches13 said:


> Future support for Lelit products is a consideration. Apart from the pump and the lack of a piped connection ( and possibly the quality of the accessories), the Pro 600 MODE appears similar to the Bianca.


Yeah for me the Bianca is a bit more feature rich, slightly more manageable from a space perspective (water tank mounting), more appealing visually and I REALLY wanted the rotary pump.

The profitec looks awesome too though and as you say, very similar. Think if memory serves the boilers are a bit smaller but I could be wrong. Not too concerned about Lelit spares/support, just think that is something that BB have on their radar as they'll lose the exclusivity they have at the mo


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

tobyjrn6 said:


> ...just think that is something that BB have on their radar as they'll lose the exclusivity they have at the mo


mmm, it'll either end in tears or it won't...interesting times ahead methinks.


----------



## Del (Oct 31, 2020)

I also just received my Bianca from BB. I'm not too worried about the takeover, not many companies purchase successful smaller companies just to run them into the ground!


----------

